# Shooting Fixed Tube Dankungs OTT



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Since I packed nearly all my regularly shot slings into the box down to ECST, I have been playing with my Chinese slingshot collection a bit. I have been growing more and more attracted to shooting upright forks and pulling back to a partial butterfly.

After trying many sizes of slingshots and designs, I finally settled on something that worked for me, which is a 3" outside fork distance. Most DK's and Chinese slingshots fall in this area so I was pleased to shoot and actually hit things with this "new" band orientation.

My fixed tube Dankungs and Chinese shooters (those with two holes in each fork) designed for TTF looped tube configuration where something I don't often shoot because I prefer OTT. I messing around with an old set of bands I had with a small loop on the end and I looped it into the two holes with the bands facing the target, then I would pull out and then over the top of the forks. These stainless steel slings are so smooth I wouldn't have to worry about band abrasion.

Not sure if this has been done or tried but I thought I'd share my experiences.

So fair I have 5 frames that work with this set up, ideally the holes do NOT have a brass liner and the tops of the tips be scalloped, flat or bowed a bit.

The 4-hole Pocket Aimer by DK is an ideal candidate for this set up, as is this "wolf tooth" by King Slingshot. By fair my favouriet is this unknown SS slingshot by King Slingshot that can be use set up with 6 strands of bands (my original idea for this sling was to have it so It was my everything sling, single ball in tube, looped tubes etc etc, never happened)

The 4-hole Pocket Aimer and the unknown model is even more useful since I can switch BACK to TTF by simply flipping the frame over.

Try it out. It maybe kind of neat!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

good set up..Looks like the 2nd shooter seems more flat for OTT shooting.....I have used the small looped at the fork as well...Best too you at ESCT........OM


----------

